# sennheiser headphones



## arijit4885 (Sep 13, 2008)

HELLO, i live in kolkata.Could someone please tell me where i could find sennheiser px 100 headphones? i ve been searching for 2 days and cant find it anywhere . i ve searched in planet m music world and none of "the mobile store" s seem to have it.

i recently heard about the koss ksc75 headphones.ARE they better than the px100?if so where do i buy it ?


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 13, 2008)

East - Professional Segment

Telerad (A Division of ASE Ltd.)

10 Princep Street
Kolkata-700072
West Bengal
Phone (033) 22371298
Fax: (033) 22251265
sales.kolkata@teleradindia.com
*www.teleradindia.com/

East - Consumer Segment

For Enquiries please contact Mr. Kapil Gulati
Phone: (098  )10097970
Email: kapil.gulati@sennheiserindia.com 


source - *www.sennheiser.com/india/icm_eng.nsf/root/service_distributors


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 15, 2008)

^^^thanks imgame2


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 15, 2008)

mukherjee said:


> ^^^thanks imgame2




u are buying a headphone too ??



arijit4885 said:


> i recently heard about the koss ksc75 headphones.ARE they better than the px100?if so where do i buy it ?



is koss available in india ??


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 15, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> u are buying a headphone too ??
> is koss available in india ??



well,atleast i can go surf the store...i hv been longing to pair up my ipod with a sennheiser dude!!!!


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 15, 2008)

mukherjee said:


> well,atleast i can go surf the store...i hv been longing to pair up my ipod with a sennheiser dude!!!!



ya u can do that ..for sure and also ...u get to see how a 10k or 15k or a 22k headphones look like ....they won't let u try i guess !!


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 15, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> ya u can do that ..for sure and also ...u get to see how a 10k or 15k or a 22k headphones look like ....they won't let u try i guess !!



hmmmmm.....let me try my persuasive skills first


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 15, 2008)

I dont think I should start a new thread so please answer my query --

I have an iPod Nano 3G and Creative EP-630 earphones and Sony MDR-XD200 headphones. Now I need a pair of headphones under 6k. I will use it mostly with iPod and the music which I listen is 'metal' and nothing else. Only that genre. So please suggest keeping that point in mind.


----------



## krazzy (Sep 16, 2008)

^^ I wonder whether the iPod Nano is really worthy of headphones costing 6k. I mean there is a limit to it's sonic capabilities. After a certain point no matter how much you spend on the headphones you just cannot notice any difference or improvement in the sound. In other words there won't be any major difference in the sound achieved with a 3k headphone and a 6k headphone. There would be if you had some high end equipment, but with a Nano there won't be much. So just spend around 3k and get a Sennheiser PX100 for your Nano and save the rest of the 3k.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 16, 2008)

krazzy said:


> ^^ I wonder whether the iPod Nano is really worthy of headphones costing 6k. I mean there is a limit to it's sonic capabilities. After a certain point no matter how much you spend on the headphones you just cannot notice any difference or improvement in the sound. In other words there won't be any major difference in the sound achieved with a 3k headphone and a 6k headphone. There would be if you had some high end equipment, but with a Nano there won't be much. So just spend around 3k and get a Sennheiser PX100 for your Nano and save the rest of the 3k.



Ya ,you are true. Thanks a lot for the help. Where can I order it online as there are no chances to get it locally....I inquired about Grado Labs and Senheisser headphones here but they havent heard about the brands and costliest headphones here is the Sony MDR-XD200 for 1.2k which I have already .


----------



## moshel (Sep 16, 2008)

hmm..metalhead....

btw 6K earphones would be around US$100, and that does not fall into the "high end" category.

ask your questions here at Jaben and here at Head-fi forums

you will get good recommendations. the earphone market here in india is quite limited with very few brands, probably because most of the people dont like to spend 6k on earphones.

sennheiser has almost its full range available in india, although u will not get to audition any earphone before purchasing, as most of the stores dont keep it. btw i have seen some sennheisers in croma here in ahmedabad. also go to sennheiser website and check who is the distributor in your city and go directly to him. thats how i got my HD212 pro.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 16, 2008)

moshel said:


> hmm..metalhead....
> 
> btw 6K earphones would be around US$100, and that does not fall into the "high end" category.
> 
> ...



Ya 6k aint high-end. And I live in Gujarat too but in Rajkot and not Ahemdabad .

I need headphones and not earphones . Still, thanks for the help.


----------



## krazzy (Sep 16, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Ya ,you are true. Thanks a lot for the help. Where can I order it online as there are no chances to get it locally....I inquired about Grado Labs and Senheisser headphones here but they havent heard about the brands and costliest headphones here is the Sony MDR-XD200 for 1.2k which I have already .



I am sorry as I have no idea about where you can buy it online.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 16, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Ya ,you are true. Thanks a lot for the help. Where can I order it online as there are no chances to get it locally....I inquired about Grado Labs and Senheisser headphones here but they havent heard about the brands and costliest headphones here is the Sony MDR-XD200 for 1.2k which I have already .




u can have a look at here

*www.theitdepot.com/all_product-category-Headphones-cat-19.htm

 prices are on higher side but if u want it thats the place and people(one person i have seen is janitha) here in our forum have bought stuff from there so u can ask about its reputation and all,

i hope it helps and do tell us which model u buy and how is it s performance ..and please give a detailed performance review not only for metal ...


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 16, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> u can have a look at here
> 
> *www.theitdepot.com/all_product-category-Headphones-cat-19.htm
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link but I have yet not decided what to buy. I might buy MX5021 for my PC rather than eXpensive headphones for my iPod .


----------



## krazzy (Sep 16, 2008)

Yeah that'll be a good idea since you already have decent headphones for your Nano.


----------



## sreenisatish (Sep 16, 2008)

PX 100 is available from the itdepot online:
*www.theitdepot.com/product.php?cat=19&sub_category_id=60&product_id=2037

The price is not on the higher side: Rs. 2690 is the official (company) price for the PX 100. Even if you buy it from an authorized Sennheiser dealer, you'll get it for the same price. I bought it for the same price from Lasergraphix, Cochin.


----------

